# Vinyl Architectural Z Shadow Bead by Trim Tex



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got a whole condo where I need to cut the existing drywall to add a reveal around all of the baseboards and door casing areas. 

There's a couple walls with very long runs. I really want to use the Trim tex vinyl. But I'm wondering if the Trim-Tex Vinyl Z Shadow Bead would be as strait as the metal type Fry Reglet Z Molding on the longer runs?

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah they are fine, I used some in a job recently I rather the metal shadow beads tho as they stay straighter but if your real worried ping a line,
Do the trim tex beads you have have a tear away on it ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yeah they are fine, I used some in a job recently I rather the metal shadow beads tho as they stay straighter but if your real worried ping a line,
> Do the trim tex beads you have have a tear away on it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't got the bead yet.
I'll need to put the base and casing in after. Do you think the tear away would be better than the 3/4" or 1" for keeping the trim flush with the wall and reveal?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I only used trim tex on this job as the windows are all cedar wood and I didn't want to touch em with my knife and get complaints about scratches/ chips 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I dunno what you mean by 3/4 or 1" But it's good but not as good as a metal profile 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

The job I'm doing now I've run 490 ft. Of 1/2" shadow bead.i ran approx. 1800 ft. In a home 7 or 8 yrs ago with good results.youll have no issues using the shadow bead Paul.


----------

